# Il finto riscaldamento di Doumbia. Inter - Roma. Video.



## admin (27 Aprile 2015)

Nel corso di Inter - Roma 2-1, partita disputata il 25 Aprile 2015, Garcia ha mandato a scaldare, tra gli altri, anche l'attaccante Doumbia il quale, però, ha preso la cosa molto alla leggera. Il giocatore, ex Cska, ha fatto praticamente finta di svolgere il riscaldamento. E la cosa ha fatto infuriare, non poco, i tifosi della Roma.

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2015)




----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Aprile 2015)

Altro grande colpo del mago sabatini..


----------



## Jino (27 Aprile 2015)

Che professionalità!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Aprile 2015)

Ora si capiscono le prestazione in campo oscene che fa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Aprile 2015)

Non capisco perché faccia così, eppure viene da annate molto positive col CSKA, quindi un brocco proprio non è.


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nel corso di Inter - Roma 2-1, partita disputata il 25 Aprile 2015, Garcia ha mandato a scaldare, tra gli altri, anche l'attaccante Doumbia il quale, però, ha preso la cosa molto alla leggera. Il giocatore, ex Cska, ha fatto praticamente finta di svolgere il riscaldamento. E la cosa ha fatto infuriare, non poco, i tifosi della Roma.
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post



Ahahahah, che cesso


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Aprile 2015)

e c'era gente che lo voleva al milan.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché faccia così, eppure viene da annate molto positive col CSKA, quindi un brocco proprio non è.



infatti, adesso capisco perchè sta facendo cosi male, ma non riesco a capire, o vuole essere cacciato dalla roma o è scemo e basta


----------



## Renegade (27 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché faccia così, eppure viene da annate molto positive col CSKA, quindi un brocco proprio non è.





Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> infatti, adesso capisco perchè sta facendo cosi male, ma non riesco a capire, o vuole essere cacciato dalla roma o è scemo e basta



Quoto ogni parola. Difatti a differenza di Destro era pure un attaccante dinamico, veloce, da contropiede. E aveva una valutazione alta proprio in vista di quelle annate. Lo ricordo pure vicinissimo al Chelsea. Boh, davvero non comprendo quest'involuzione. Secondo me si tratta di condizione fisica. Un cesso non lo è e l'ha dimostrato, seppur non sia un campione.


----------



## Gianni23 (27 Aprile 2015)

Si ma poi che senso ha? Ci rimette lui in prima persona ad entrare in campo senza riscaldamento.


----------



## Mou (28 Aprile 2015)

Fisicamente è un catorcio, a livello professionale una testa matta, unisci le due cose e ottieni questo Doumbia. Ha fatto vedere buone cose in carriera ma questa Roma aveva bisogno di ben altro.


----------



## Aldo (28 Aprile 2015)

Si era riscaldato prima


----------



## Serginho (28 Aprile 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Si era riscaldato prima



Sì, si trovava lì solo per guardare la partita da un'altra angolazione


----------

